# Restamping engine



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

I reported EBay listing 190725155202, which disclosed that an engine block was restamped "WW" to indicate a 1970 Ram Air IV block. Restamping is something I don't agree with, even if disclosed. Just getting the word out..........


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

apparently it was pulled.

Either the guy was a moron thinking he would get away with this or hes just plum stupid. This guy's antics is not only illegal but jail worthy.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> apparently it was pulled.
> 
> Either the guy was a moron thinking he would get away with this or hes just plum stupid. This guy's antics is not only illegal but jail worthy.


Good points. Glad they pulled the ad.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> apparently it was pulled.
> 
> Either the guy was a moron thinking he would get away with this or hes just plum stupid. This guy's antics is not only illegal but jail worthy.


The ad is still listed when I checked a few seconds ago. Anything else I can do to get the ad "pulled," or is it just a matter of time by EBay?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

isnt anything sacred anymore? damn....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank you!! I've run into a bunch of people who think it's ok to defraud and mis-represent by re-numbering blocks, vin tags, etc. Scumbags. Absolute scumbags.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice find Paul....:cheers


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

and they even seem proud of it... At least this seller is disclosing the fact, who knows about the next guy...

The engine is the ORIGINAL block –
it was born with , 
but re-stamped "WW" 
to indicate an original Ram Air IV engine !!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The moron just devalued his car by about ten grand....too bad the _car_ had to bear the brunt of his ignorance.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Pretty sad the lengths people will go to scam others simply for $$$. Had a friend years ago who thought he bought a real Hemi Roadrunner. Beautiful car. Yep it had a Hemi, with a cracked block (filled with hard block so it did'nt leak but always ran hot) and quarter panels sculpted out of pure bondo. You'd never know it because it was straight and black. Then the vin on the dash had the wrong rivets and it was never even a real Roadrunner. He ended up gutting it and turning it into a racecar.


----------

